# Re-using Hydroton?



## Mutt (Aug 16, 2006)

I have to order my hydroton online. To minimize this. Can I just soak it in boiling water and make sure all remains of the root system are off. Or how would I go about doing it?
Thanks.


----------



## Ogof (Aug 16, 2006)

Hydrogen peroxide or white vinegar.
Soak and rinse a few times.
You could boil it for at least 5 minutes
afterwood to be safe.


----------



## monkey (Aug 22, 2006)

dont even bother..its not worth losing your crop..I done it and its just not worth it imo...ok if u have a few pots worth then fair enough...clean with h2o2 and clean with water..scrub them with a strong brush..But in a system where your using 200L of pebbles imo cleaning all of them is just a headache i dont need..il just buy new ones there cheap enough.


----------



## HGB (Aug 22, 2006)

say mutt,

been using the same ones for over 3 years myself....

bit of hot water has allways worked fine for me 

grow on


----------

